# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Lamotrichine (voor borderlineklachten)

## kiraa

Goedemorgen dames en heren van het goede leven,

Ik ga over een paar dagen beginnen met lamotrichine het schijnt heel goed te werken specifiek bij vrouwen die last hebben van borderlinetrekken ja ja ik heb namelijk ook adhd wat een combi (hi hi)

Heeft een jullie hier ervaring mee goed of slecht dan wil ik het heel graag horen 

Alvast bedankt voor de moeite

Groetjes de vroege vogel

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb geen ervaring met lamotrichine. Maar mijn moeder heeft wel last van bordelinetrekken. Uit je verhaal begrijp ik dat je ermeee begonnen bent. Hoe werkt het? Waar werkt het precies voor? Dus welke klachten zouden verminderd moeten worden of verdwijnen?

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## Nora

Gaat het al beter met je?

----------


## lucy.346

Hoi Kiraa
Ik heb lamictal een hele tijd geslikt voor mijn epilepsie, ik heb daarbij ook borderline dwz last van hele heftige emoties. Het hielp mij helemaal niet tegen stemmingswisseling of voor minder heftige emoties. Het gebruik van anti depressiva (niet tegen depressie, maar voor de heftige emoties) helpt bij mij wel heel erg goed. Ik gebruik op het moment seroxat.
Groetjes Lucy

----------


## Sadie

> Goedemorgen dames en heren van het goede leven,
> 
> Ik ga over een paar dagen beginnen met lamotrichine het schijnt heel goed te werken specifiek bij vrouwen die last hebben van borderlinetrekken ja ja ik heb namelijk ook adhd wat een combi (hi hi)
> 
> Heeft een jullie hier ervaring mee goed of slecht dan wil ik het heel graag horen 
> 
> Alvast bedankt voor de moeite
> 
> Groetjes de vroege vogel



Las in een bijsdluiter dat het erg verslavend werkt en een epileptische aanval kan opwekken bij plotseling staken. Ook gevaarlijk bij overdosering. Dus lees ajb goed de bijsluiter want artsen vertellen je nooit iets.

----------


## henky

hoi kiraa,

ik moet me helemaal aansluiten bij de woorden van lucy bij mij werkt het ook niet en ik heb het gekregen tegen maniche depressie maar ik word er heel erg emotioneel van veel huilen en zo plus slapeloze nachten 2a3 uur slaap en agresief en totaal geen consentratie wist soms echt niet wat ik deed en hypper actief werd soms gek van me zelf ik ga nu over naar paroxetiene. ik hoop dat het bij jou wel werkt.

groetjes henk

----------


## wilbierman

Hallo borderliners.
Ik heb me net vor de eerste keer aan gemeld hier en hoop dat ik het goed doe om bij jullie een berichtje acher te laten.
Ik heb vreselijk last van mijn borderline persoonlijkheids stoornis (helaas)
Ik ben nu al 8 maanden opgenomen in een klieniek op een gesloten afdeling omdat ik het niet meer aan kon en er een einde aan heb geprobeerd te maken.
Maar ik kom daar niet verder, ik heb ook nog eens last van heftige depressies.
Is er iemand van jullie die dit herkend en er met me over wil praten ik voel me namenlijk erg in de steek gelaten en eenzaam.
Groetjes Wil

----------


## Debbie32

@wilbierman , goede medicatie en opvolging zou moeten helpen ook veel praten.
Ook in jouw omgeving zouden de mensen voorzichtig met je moeten zijn en niet te hard zijn want dat gevolgen hebben op jouw gemoedstoestand(ervaring  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Je kan me steeds een pv sturen hoor.

Ik neem nu na jaren Remergon tablets maar moet zeggen , men sexuele gevoelens zijn verdwenen , en ik heb geen emotionele gevoelens meer , ik denk terug over te schakelen naar efexor exel die heeft me heel goed gedaan vroeger 

groetjes

----------

